# Potatoes from Egypt to UK - interesting video



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Interesting video

In the winter the UK imports potatoes from Egypt, grown in the desert with seed from Scotland, water from one-time 350m deep wells, packed in peat from Ireland then it's a 2 week ship ride to the UK. Some 11,000 miles in total


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh I am sure we had this on the forum before..


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh I am sure we had this on the forum before..


My wife wondered what I was looking at...the video got me quite excited and I became quite animated 

If it was not for the Scottish however the development of potatoes would not be where it is today, no sign of Shetland purple potatoes here however, some heirloom types are traded in the UK amongst enthusiasts, sad eh?


----------

